# What "bench" reference information would be useful to you?



## Robert

What sort of reference information would you find useful to keep near _your _workbench?      Things like:

Resistor color code charts
Unit conversation charts
Common wiring diagrams
Etc


----------



## bergera

Subsitutions for transistors,jfets,opamps,diodes,etc


----------



## Cybercow

I keep several charts and diagrams near my workbench. They include resistor color codes, cap codes\conversions, a simple tranny substitute chart and over the years I've compiled a list of opamp substitutes for single, dual and quad opamps. Common wiring diagrams would be a good thing have; I've not assembled a folder of common wiring scenarios and always need to dig up an example. Another chart I find handy is an inches to mm\cm conversion chart - that stuff always messes me up.

For the tranny subs, I use this chart (that may prove beneficial):




And here is the opamp PIN-FOR-PIN Replacement List . . . .

*Single Op Amp Equivalents*:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LM201 - Slew = variable
LM301 - Slew = variable
LM308 - Slew = 0.3V/µs
LM709 - Slew = 0.25/µs
LM741 - Slew = 0.5/µs
LM748 -
NE5534 - Slew = 13V/µs
TL061 - Slew = 3.5V/µs
TL071 - Slew = 13V/µs
CA3140 - Slew = 9V/µs
LF351N - Slew = 12-16V/µs
LM4250 - Slew = variable
TL070 - Slew = 18V/µs
MC1439
MC33171N
MCP601
MCP603
MUSES03  - Slew = 35V/µs (very expensive)
OP07CP - Slew = 0.3V/µs
OPA134 - Slew = 20V/µs
OPA602 - Slew = 20V/µs
OPA1641 - Slew = 20V/µs
LME49710HA


*Dual Op Amp Equivalents*:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
AD712
022D (JRC)
CA3240 - Slew = 9V/µs
LF353 - Slew = 13V/µs
LM358 - Slew = 0.3V/µs (@ unity)
LM1458 - Slew = 0.5V/µs
LM2903 - Diff. Comparator
LM4558 - Slew = 1.7V/µs
uPC4570 - Slew = 7V/µs
LM4560 - Slew = 5.5V/µs
LM4580 - Slew = 5V/µs
LM833 - Slew = 7V/µs
LMV652  - Slew = 3V/µs ~ 0.12 mA
NE5532 - Slew = 9V/µs
OPA1642 - Slew = 20V/µs
OPA2107 - Slew > 9V/µs
OPA2134 - Slew = 20V/µs
OPA2604 - Slew = 25V/µs
OP275 - Slew = 22V/µs
RC4559 - Slew = 2V/µs
TL022 - Slew = 0.5V/µs ~ 0.13 mA
TL062 - Slew = 13V/µs
TL072 - Slew = 13V/µs
TL082 - Slew = 13V/µs
TLE2072A


*Quad Op Amp Equivalents*:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
LM324 - Slew = 0.5V/µs
RCA4136 - Slew = 1.7V/µs
TL064 - Slew = 13V/µs
TL074 - Slew = 13V/µs
TL084 - Slew = 13V/µs
OPA1644 - Slew = ~20V/µs
OPA4134 - Slew = ~20V/µs

When deciding to use an alternate opamp, I always reference the specific opamp's datasheet. The list above is just a quick reference.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Working voltages of common opamps and transistors would be pretty cool too.


----------



## dlazzarini

bergera said:


> Subsitutions for transistors,jfets,opamps,diodes,etc


I second that. I struggle with the substitutions. I end up lost in an endless cycle of data sheets with no confirmed answers


----------



## dlazzarini

Cybercow said:


> I keep several charts and diagrams near my workbench. They include resistor color codes, cap codes\conversions, a simple tranny substitute chart and over the years I've compiled a list of opamp substitutes for single, dual and quad opamps. Common wiring diagrams would be a good thing have; I've not assembled a folder of common wiring scenarios and always need to dig up an example. Another chart I find handy is an inches to mm\cm conversion chart - that stuff always messes me up.
> 
> For the tranny subs, I use this chart (that may prove beneficial):
> View attachment 1324
> 
> And here is the opamp PIN-FOR-PIN Replacement List . . . .
> 
> *Single Op Amp Equivalents*:
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> LM201 - Slew = variable
> LM301 - Slew = variable
> LM308 - Slew = 0.3V/µs
> LM709 - Slew = 0.25/µs
> LM741 - Slew = 0.5/µs
> LM748 -
> NE5534 - Slew = 13V/µs
> TL061 - Slew = 3.5V/µs
> TL071 - Slew = 13V/µs
> CA3140 - Slew = 9V/µs
> LF351N - Slew = 12-16V/µs
> LM4250 - Slew = variable
> TL070 - Slew = 18V/µs
> MC1439
> MC33171N
> MCP601
> MCP603
> MUSES03  - Slew = 35V/µs (very expensive)
> OP07CP - Slew = 0.3V/µs
> OPA134 - Slew = 20V/µs
> OPA602 - Slew = 20V/µs
> OPA1641 - Slew = 20V/µs
> LME49710HA
> 
> 
> *Dual Op Amp Equivalents*:
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> AD712
> 022D (JRC)
> CA3240 - Slew = 9V/µs
> LF353 - Slew = 13V/µs
> LM358 - Slew = 0.3V/µs (@ unity)
> LM1458 - Slew = 0.5V/µs
> LM2903 - Diff. Comparator
> LM4558 - Slew = 1.7V/µs
> uPC4570 - Slew = 7V/µs
> LM4560 - Slew = 5.5V/µs
> LM4580 - Slew = 5V/µs
> LM833 - Slew = 7V/µs
> LMV652  - Slew = 3V/µs ~ 0.12 mA
> NE5532 - Slew = 9V/µs
> OPA1642 - Slew = 20V/µs
> OPA2107 - Slew > 9V/µs
> OPA2134 - Slew = 20V/µs
> OPA2604 - Slew = 25V/µs
> OP275 - Slew = 22V/µs
> RC4559 - Slew = 2V/µs
> TL022 - Slew = 0.5V/µs ~ 0.13 mA
> TL062 - Slew = 13V/µs
> TL072 - Slew = 13V/µs
> TL082 - Slew = 13V/µs
> TLE2072A
> 
> 
> *Quad Op Amp Equivalents*:
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> LM324 - Slew = 0.5V/µs
> RCA4136 - Slew = 1.7V/µs
> TL064 - Slew = 13V/µs
> TL074 - Slew = 13V/µs
> TL084 - Slew = 13V/µs
> OPA1644 - Slew = ~20V/µs
> OPA4134 - Slew = ~20V/µs
> 
> When deciding to use an alternate opamp, I always reference the specific opamp's datasheet. The list above is just a quick reference.


Thanks for this.


----------



## StephanCOH

Color Codes for resistor might be handy, though I prefer to just measure them if I am not sure what it is.

What I look up EVERY SINGLE TIME is the pin-layout for pots. I just cannot remember that darn thing.

Common voltages for ICs would be super cool.


----------



## benny_profane

Transistor pinouts and information:



			beavis audio research


----------



## Cybercow

Nostradoomus said:


> Working voltages of common opamps and transistors would be pretty cool too.


Just curious . . . .  When you say "working voltages", are you referring to 'max supply voltages' OR 'input voltage ranges'?


----------



## Nostradoomus

More along the lines of common op amp and transistor bias notes.


----------



## Barry

I think an op amp substitute chart like that one for transitors would help newbies


----------



## Barry

Barry said:


> I think an op amp substitute chart like that one for transitors would help newbies


Thinking more in regards to similar character, then again maybe better they socket and experiment


----------



## Gordo

I'd like to think that looking up common color codes etc is on us but I agree that possible substitutions for less than common parts as well as bias/trimmer notes is really helpful.  It's good to know that there's always help readily available on the forum here but target values are always good.


----------



## Nostradoomus

I would recommend everyone who has a smartphone to get DigiKeys app even if you don’t buy stuff from them. It’s got resistor colour codes, current divider calculators and all sorts of cool stuff as I agree that stuff falls on me to find out.


----------



## Jbanks

Nostradoomus said:


> I would recommend everyone who has a smartphone to get DigiKeys app even if you don’t buy stuff from them. It’s got resistor colour codes, current divider calculators and all sorts of cool stuff as I agree that stuff falls on me to find out.


I have a printout taped to my pegboard of all the diameter sizes for all the holes to punch on the enclosure.


----------



## JetFixxxer

Nostradoomus said:


> I would recommend everyone who has a smartphone to get DigiKeys app even if you don’t buy stuff from them. It’s got resistor colour codes, current divider calculators and all sorts of cool stuff as I agree that stuff falls on me to find out.



I've been using an App called ElectroDroid (even had it on my windows phone) for about 8+  years.  Has all kinds of calculators, pin-outs, and resources.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Oh yeah I’ve got that too haha. I skimmed down the crap on my phone and seeing as I use DigiKey to order all the time I kept that one


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Don't forget 2N1308 in you NPN Ge list, they crop up a LOT.


----------



## I Love Music

I keep an old junker laptop filled with .pdf files of all these charts, schematics, product whitepapers; .gif's of schematics and layouts; anything I find. I also keep OLD cross reference books, pre-internet stuff, in book form on a shelf - nice for restoration work.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Those old Motorola & Linear Tech data books are the best!


----------



## porkrind

Jbanks said:


> I have a printout taped to my pegboard of all the diameter sizes for all the holes to punch on the enclosure.



Nice. I spend way too much time looking up hole diameters. Especially the inch fractions to millimeters part.


----------



## Dimarzio77

StephanCOH said:


> Color Codes for resistor might be handy, though I prefer to just measure them if I am not sure what it is.
> 
> What I look up EVERY SINGLE TIME is the pin-layout for pots. I just cannot remember that darn thing.
> 
> Common voltages for ICs would be super cool.


Yes, the pin layout and also A=Log B=Lin.......... or is it the other way around??


----------



## Nostradoomus

Lug 1 is always where the snap off mounting tab is.

A is logarithmic
B is linear
C is anti/reverse logarithmic
W is W


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Common voltage for 90% of the pedals on this site using dual opamps:
pin 4 is ground = 0V
pin 8 is Vcc = 9V
All other pins should be close to Vref = 1/2 Vcc = 4.5V

If there is a charge pump on the board then the voltages will be different from what is stated above.

LFOs cannot be measured with a DMM, you need a scope for that.


----------



## Regular Sean

IC projects. I often find myself with extra ICs and always have trouble tracking down uses for them. The hell am I gonna use these LM311 chips for??


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Regular Sean said:


> IC projects. I often find myself with extra ICs and always have trouble tracking down uses for them. The hell am I gonna use these LM311 chips for??



You can make a "ghetto opamp" with a comparator.  Not sure how it would sound in a pedal.  I've got some NOS LM567's, find a pedal use for them!


----------



## Veepedaldude

Is the long leg or the short leg positive?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

LEDs: long leg is anode (positive)

Electrolytic caps: long leg is positive.  Also, polarity is printed on the body of the part.


----------



## taxfree

hfe of the transistors, when a range value will be important for the project.


----------



## Bobbyd67

Sexy pics of sexy girls !!!!!


----------



## chongmagic

A nice picture of outside, so I remember what it looks like. Lol


----------



## music6000

Bobbyd67 said:


> *Sexy pics of sexy girls !!!!!*


I had one of those, Couldn't bring myself to step on Her!


----------

